# Protecting your dogs paws



## cbgk1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello, Can you all give me some ideas to help protect my dogs feet from stickers and thorns? I live in West TX and it can get really bad here. Thanks in advance for the help.
cb


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Dog Booties dot com has some boots out of a material called toughtech, might work. Booties are 2.50 each.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I personally use motor cycle innertubes for boots. However, I've been told that the only boot that works where you live is the Lewis Boot. It is the toughest dog boot made but a pain in the butt to put on.


----------



## cbgk1 (Nov 5, 2008)

how do you keep the bike tire on? Does it take awhile for the dog to get use to it? Also I have heard to just use duct tape but that sounds a little painful.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Cut the motorcycle tubes into 6 1/2" lengths. 
Leave both ends open.
Cut a 1 1/2" notch out of each side of the tube. This leaves a 1 1/2" tab on the front and back of the tube.
Wrap the dog's foot from the top to the elbow or hock with vet wrap making sure it isn't too tight.
Slip the boot over the foot and keep the top below the joint.
Split your duct tape into 1" widths. Stick it to the back tab and wrap the duct tape around the vet wrap.
Now stick it to the front tab and do the same thing. That's it. 
When you want to get them off, cut up the open side with a bandage scissors and remove the tape from the boot.

Cautions: On any boot be very careful not to wrap the vet wrap or tape to tightly or you'll cut off circulation on the dog's foot.

Do not leave the boots on the dog while they're in their kennel between fields or they'll chew them off.

Make sure the innertube or boot is wider than the dog's foot or you'll rub the foot raw.

If you're just using them so the grass won't cut the feet, you can cut the bottoms out to. The dog will love wearing them then.


----------



## cbgk1 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks for the info. Today I tried something that seemed to work. I bought some heavy duty hazmat gloves. I cut the bottom portion of the glove off about 2 inches wide. Then cut it so it made a long trip about 8 inches. Starting from the paw I ran it up to the joint. I taped the the bottom around the foot and the top around the ankle. Making sure I left some slack between the tape. I took her out for a trial and they seemed to work great. We were out for about an hour and half when one finally came off. 
I will try it your way next. 
Thanks for the help


----------

